# Two Peas . . .



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

in a pod.

I had to take this photo - the kidz are in our bed - we have one of those protective side rails, so they can’t fall out of bed.

Here they are sleeping together on one side of our bed - they are such great buddies.:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Baron and Lucy are so adorable I could smother them in kisses seeing them sleeping like that! I love that you have bed rails...I never thought of that. My husband would think I was off my rocker:HistericalSmiley:, but it's a great idea!:thumbsup:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

they look so cute


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Allie that is one of the cutest pictures I have ever seen, brother and sister:wub:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Aw so cute...they are dreaming of santa...he he...or sugar plum fairies....


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Not only do they look sweet but I think it's sweet that Mom made sure they were tucked in nice and warm against the winter chill!!!!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

:wub:That is so precious! tHEY REALL love each other!:wub::wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

They look so adorable...and peaceful.:wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww they are both just too cute.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwwh!!! sweetness overload :wub: I just love to see fluffs when they cuddle


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Totally adorable! Doesn't that just melt your heart? :wub::wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awww! That picture is adorable!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*ahhhhhhhhh*

Allie:

They look so peaceful! :innocent: don't you just love to snuggle with them? Barron and Lucy are both adorable!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww Barron and Lucy look so sweet all anuggled up together.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Too cute! I love Barron's coloring, reminds me of Oreo Cookie ice cream.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

*Thank you!*



michellerobison said:


> Awww!


 
Thank you Michelle, we wub you!:wub:


Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh Baron and Lucy are so adorable I could smother them in kisses seeing them sleeping like that! I love that you have bed rails...I never thought of that. My husband would think I was off my rocker:HistericalSmiley:, but it's a great idea!:thumbsup:


Dianne, Our bed is very high off the floor - our housekeeper takes the rail down each morning and replaces it again, at night - I cannot take a chance of them possibly falling out of bed and getting hurt - they have stairs leading up to the bed - but a dream might just set them off balance. Thank you for the kind words:wub:



dwerten said:


> they look so cute


Thank you, sweet Deb:wub:



Matilda's mommy said:


> Allie that is one of the cutest pictures I have ever seen, brother and sister:wub:


I have missed you Paula. Brings tears to my eyes to see a post by you:wub: Thank you for your faith.



malteseboy22 said:


> Aw so cute...they are dreaming of santa...he he...or sugar plum fairies....


Thank you Lynda, I'd like to think that also -:wub:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Not only do they look sweet but I think it's sweet that Mom made sure they were tucked in nice and warm against the winter chill!!!!!


Funny that you said that Erin, I had to take Lupas jammies off from her - Richard had the heat set at 71! I was dying - <hot flashes>, poor Lupa was hot also - 



Starsmom said:


> :wub:That is so precious! tHEY REALL love each other!:wub::wub:


 We all LOVE *you*, so much!:wub:



mary-anderson said:


> They look so adorable...and peaceful.:wub:


 Thank you, Miss Mary.



Kara said:


> Aww they are both just too cute.


Thank you Kara


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Look at those angels all tucked in waiting for Santa...what a sweet picture!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Katkoota said:


> awwwwwh!!! sweetness overload :wub: I just love to see fluffs when they cuddle


Thank you Kat - sending our love to you:wub:



princessre said:


> Totally adorable! Doesn't that just melt your heart? :wub::wub:


 Thank you dear, sweet, Sophia :wub:


Orla said:


> awww! That picture is adorable!


Thank you Orla, thank you so much, for being exactly who you are -:wub:



Maltbabe said:


> Allie:
> 
> They look so peaceful! :innocent: don't you just love to snuggle with them? Barron and Lucy are both adorable!


I do love them so - and yes, to snuggle them is heaven :wub:



Johita said:


> Awww Barron and Lucy look so sweet all anuggled up together.


Thank you Edith - our love to Aolani:wub: and his mom.



MaryH said:


> Too cute! I love Barron's coloring, reminds me of Oreo Cookie ice cream.


Mary, all that I could see, (the lighting wasn't great, and I didn't want to awaken them by putting the ceiling lights on) I thought that Barron look grungy, but sweet - he had a bath yesterday - his hair always looks disheveled! :blush:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh what darlings. I love that picture! You seriously need to frame it! Sleeping baby pictures are the best. :wub:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> Look at those angels all tucked in waiting for Santa...what a sweet picture!


Thank you, Lisa, very kind of you!:wub:



missiek said:


> Oh what darlings. I love that picture! You seriously need to frame it! Sleeping baby pictures are the best. :wub:


Oh sweet Kelly, you must love having sleeping babies, both skin and fur! I don't know how you do all that you do, so effortlessly. Oh, to be young, again :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Arghh - thought I posted this but must have been preview.:smilie_tischkante:
Allie - all I can think of when I see that picture is "Peace on Earth." I just love Barron and Lucy snuggled in there warm, cosy and safe. :wub::wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwww, Allie! Your babies are way too cute! 

May be they're dreaming of a white christmas ...! Lol

What a great shot! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Arghh - thought I posted this but must have been preview.:smilie_tischkante:
> Allie - all I can think of when I see that picture is "Peace on Earth." I just love Barron and Lucy snuggled in there warm, cosy and safe. :wub::wub:


Yes, they sure do love one another! :wub:



Alexa said:


> Awwww, Allie! Your babies are way too cute!
> 
> May be they're dreaming of a white christmas ...! Lol
> 
> ...


Thank you Alexa, I miss seeing your posts' - have a wonderful hoilday! :wub:


----------

